# Road to my first show



## Armenian (May 14, 2016)

Hey brothers,

Figured I'd journal for myself and figured why not do it on here.  I've never journaled to be honest so if there's anything specific I'm missing or any curious people out there let me know!

Started Last Monday May 9th 2016

About Calories 2500
260 p
120c
95f

Measurements 

5'7 173lbs skinfold 7 site: 13 percent 
View attachment 2886

View attachment 2883


----------



## Armenian (May 14, 2016)

View attachment 2887

	

		
			
		

		
	
First update

Morning weight today 169.8lbs

Calories same

Forgot to mention cardio but it's at: 4x 30 medium intensity 

Not sure why these pics are sideways

View attachment 2885


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

Getting good definition bro, back looking solid, you got this just keep training and dieting hard till the end, discipline and hard work always carry the day.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2016)

In for the ride.

How long before your show, M8?


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 14, 2016)

Looking great bro.


----------



## Armenian (May 14, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> In for the ride.
> 
> How long before your show, M8?



Long ride brother, 23 weeks away


----------



## Dex (May 15, 2016)

Armenian said:


> Long ride brother, 23 weeks away



23 weeks out and you are cutting? Is this for men's physique?


----------



## Armenian (May 15, 2016)

No bodybuilding show, I usually cut closer to 1800 kcal more of a cruise right now.  Coach and I figuring out my body


----------



## StoicHouse (May 15, 2016)

Keep it up man.


----------



## bvs (May 15, 2016)

Looking good man what drugs are you running?


----------



## Armenian (May 15, 2016)

bvs said:


> Looking good man what drugs are you running?



400 test e
300 bold

Every week


----------



## bvs (May 15, 2016)

Armenian said:


> 400 test e
> 300 bold
> 
> Every week



Nice man! Are you gonna change things up as the show gets closer?


----------



## Armenian (May 15, 2016)

bvs said:


> Nice man! Are you gonna change things up as the show gets closer?



Yes sir around 8 wks I'll replace bold with winny mast tren clen t3


----------



## thqmas (May 15, 2016)

23 weeks to go? Good luck brother. Keep us updated.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Armenian (May 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> 23 weeks to go? Good luck brother. Keep us updated.
> 
> This is going to be interesting.



Thank you sir I'm anxious myself.

Had my first cheat meal Saturday replaced my last meal of 3 eggs 8 egg whites w/

8 sushi brown rice avocado salmon salmon 
Pint of half baked froyo Ben and jerrys rich piano style :32 (1):

Ended up being to bloated to get my iso Shake pb and Ezekiel in but hit 3000 kcal and got 350 carbs in which was the whole point was able to keep fats under 100g

Weighed in this morning at 168.9


----------



## grind4it (May 15, 2016)

Are you working with a coach and are you planning on competeing in Physique Classic or Bodybuilding?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 15, 2016)

System of a down. Some of my favorite Armenians. 

Looking good kid.


----------



## Armenian (May 15, 2016)

grind4it said:


> Are you working with a coach and are you planning on competeing in Physique Classic or Bodybuilding?



Yes working with coach, not sure yet might crossover and do both 



GuerillaKilla said:


> System of a down. Some of my favorite Armenians.
> 
> Looking good kid.



Thank you sir, they're definitely on my playlist


----------



## grind4it (May 15, 2016)

Cool. I highly recommend a coach. I don't know your heigth but you look stout. Go to your Dr and get your height measured. I was forced into bodybuilding I couldn't get my weight down enough  (without losing muscle) to meet the Classic height weight requirements. I literally spent months building a 45 second Classic posing routine to have to ditch it 3 weeks out. This all happend because I was .25 inch shorter than I thought I was.


----------



## Armenian (May 15, 2016)

grind4it said:


> Cool. I highly recommend a coach. I don't know your heigth but you look stout. Go to your Dr and get your height measured. I was forced into bodybuilding I couldn't get my weight down enough  (without losing muscle) to meet the Classic height weight requirements. I literally spent months building a 45 second Classic posing routine to have to ditch it 3 weeks out. This all happend because I was .25 inch shorter than I thought I was.



No shit, I'm around 5'7 but I'll have to look into that thank you sounds like a lot of time was spent on that hopefully you made out on the bb contest


----------



## grind4it (May 15, 2016)

Yea, I came in a .25" under 6' 1" which threw me in the 215 class. I showed sliced at 224. Honestly I should have showed at 228-230. I ran t3 way too long and lost muscle in my back and upper chest trying to get down to classic weights. It all worked out, I left with a 2nd and 3rd in the two bodybuilding categories I showed in.


----------



## Armenian (May 16, 2016)

Weight today: 168.6

After that cheat day I've lost over a pound, which is surprising to me.........

But cardio is down from 4 x30 min Medium Intensity -----> 4 x 20 min Medium Intensity


----------



## Armenian (May 23, 2016)

Last Picture @ 169lbs




Recent Saturday Picture @ 168.6 lbs
Was traveling so hotel bathroom lighting however,




Dietary Changes: Changed 1/2c of oats in morning to 1c oats.  Cardio same MISS @ 4/wk 20min
Cheat Meal this Past Saturday as well.


----------



## Armenian (May 28, 2016)

Upper body pump day w/ abs pre cardio shot sitting around 173 in the evening


----------



## Armenian (Jun 13, 2016)

https://imgur.com/peQq0ap




https://imgur.com/0y1YL5f


Weight: 173 lbs ( + 5lbs)
Calories 3000
No cardio
One cheat meal a week


----------



## Armenian (Jul 21, 2016)

Progress has been slow and steady but I am officially 14 weeks out started cardio every other day 20 minutes this week.  These pics are from last saturday before any cardio has officially started.  

Weight: 176lbs
Calories 3000
No cardio
One cheat meal a week

http://imgur.com/6yce0XP
http://imgur.com/QGLgbV3


----------



## Armenian (Oct 5, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/6A2R8

Update, show is couple


----------



## Armenian (Oct 14, 2016)

8 days out


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 14, 2016)

Looking real good man!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2016)

Wheels are looking great!


----------



## Armenian (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, I've never felt like a bigger piece of shit in my life. Zero energy in the gym, a whole new respect for the game.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

Holy crap. HUGE change in the legs!


----------



## automatondan (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks good dude! You are going to do great!


----------



## Armenian (Oct 23, 2016)

adult photo sharing

Took 2nd in both middleweight and classic first show.  Get first next time I hope!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 24, 2016)

Congratulations man! Thats awesome. Great job.


----------



## Trauma RN (Oct 29, 2016)

Looking good my friend. Did you get feedback from the judges?


----------



## Armenian (Nov 11, 2016)

Head npc judge said I needed to be more full.  My coach didn't think so, but I weighed in at 173 with clothes/jacket/sweats etc and max weight limit was 177.  So I know I was one of the smaller guys up there


----------



## Armenian (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys it's been a while but gearing up for another show in 5 weeks here's where I'm at 
5'7 181lbs 







photo and image hosting


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 10, 2017)

Welcome back. Good Luck with your show.


----------



## Armenian (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks brother appreciate it!


----------



## Armenian (Jul 17, 2017)

Sitting at 180.3 4 weeks and half weeks out about need to get under 176.25







free upload without registration


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

Keep it up man.


----------



## Armenian (Jul 21, 2017)

4 day update 
Went from 180.3 down to 176.8 lbs currently at 65min cardio every day and no carbs 

4 weeks out 







free picture hosting websites


----------



## Armenian (Jul 25, 2017)

175.3 lbs had a cheat of sushi and froyo 4 days ago as well still at 65min cardio ed







post image url for forum


----------



## Athena (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice shape. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 1, 2017)

Athena said:


> Nice shape. Keep up the good work!


 Thank you for the support!

3 weeks out here all my updates are four days apart had another sushi and pancake meal the day before these check ins at about 173.4 lbs 







photo upload


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2017)

where can I get me some of them Speedos? :32 (17):


----------



## Armenian (Aug 1, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> where can I get me some of them Speedos? :32 (17):



Lol ahhh yeah nothing like practice posing trunks to squeeze into.  :32 (18):


----------



## Armenian (Aug 2, 2017)

172.4 lbs 2.5 weeks out 17 days essentially 
High carb day is cut out this week last carb day was Last Friday about 5 days ago cardio still at 65 min ed







image upload api


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2017)

shredding up nicely man good luck!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> shredding up nicely man good luck!



Thanks for looking out brother! Crazy what a lack of carbs can do to the body and mind


----------



## Armenian (Aug 7, 2017)

12 days Out  floating between 170-173lbs

this pic was day before carb up on low fat options of about 150-160g so a little flat 







create image url


----------



## Jin (Aug 7, 2017)

Great job, keep it up. Upper back is looking very ripped.


----------



## Armenian (Aug 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> Great job, keep it up. Upper back is looking very ripped.



Thanks Jin back thickness has always been a weakness


----------



## Hurt (Aug 7, 2017)

Looking great man. Thigh separation is killer.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 7, 2017)

start working on that tan and ur gonna kill it man!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 7, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Looking great man. Thigh separation is killer.





Gibsonator said:


> start working on that tan and ur gonna kill it man!



Would be a great day if the tan was all I had to worry about!  Thank you guys!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 10, 2017)

Four day update down to 170.4 steady now

9 days out


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 10, 2017)

Lookin great!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 10, 2017)

Good job brother


----------



## Armenian (Aug 12, 2017)

Carbed up with 200g last meal last night consisting of very low fat options such as rice cakes cream of rice fruit etc 

this is the next morning.  Weight went from 170.4 two days ago to 170.3 not much difference even with carb load 







uploaded photos


----------



## Armenian (Aug 14, 2017)

Two days apart some how came down to 166.8 from 170.3 

bumped clen 20mcg everything else stayed the same adding tren 50 ed now and adex ed. If I had halotest would've added that as well hard to find reliable sources and seem to look fine without 







upload photo to website


----------



## Armenian (Aug 16, 2017)

3 days out, last day of cardio last day of lifting weighing in 169.4







free ebay image hosting


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 16, 2017)

fukkin shredzville! good luck man!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 16, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> fukkin shredzville! good luck man!



Appreciate the looking out Gibs I'll need it!


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 16, 2017)

Awesome, you look great!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2017)

Good luck brother - look forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the support brothers.  Check ins are today show is tomorrow 

weighing in at 170.4 started carbing up at 30g a meal and 7th meal was 2 double cheeseburgers and small fry from bk







img images


----------



## Hurt (Aug 18, 2017)

Good luck my man! The UG is pulling for you.


----------



## Armenian (Aug 18, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Good luck my man! The UG is pulling for you.



Thanks brother


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2017)

How'd it go man?


----------



## Armenian (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the love brothers I unfortunately was the only one in my middle weight class however I had the chance to go against 3 in classic a and took first as well as first overall in classic! Was fortunate to have won the most shredded award as well


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 21, 2017)

fukkk yea man that's badass!!!! Congrats! Any pics from the show?


----------



## Armenian (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes i do having a hard time hosting them for some reason,


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 21, 2017)

Armenian said:


> Thanks for all the love brothers I unfortunately was the only one in my middle weight class however I had the chance to go against 3 in classic a and took first as well as first overall in classic! Was fortunate to have won the most shredded award as well




Congrats man.


----------



## Armenian (Aug 21, 2017)

Overall Bodybuilding I wasn't able to take the guy on the far left ended up taking it but he had me outweighted by at least 70lbs was tough to crack 



upload image to webside


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats....


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats dude you looked great.


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats. You looked ripped great work


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice work man


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 21, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 7, 2018)

Gearing up for my first national show at the end of the month, here is the starting point I got up to around 220lbs, aiming for classic physique class B

currently at 188lbs

Let me know if you have any questions in regards to prep, I’ll do my best to help answer!!


----------

